# Vacuum seal used jar inside one of those canisters



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Now I may be just waaayyy behind, so you all may know this already but I was so tickled over this. It uses a vacuum sealer machine like a foodsaver, the canisters and of course the little hose attachment.

I saw a you tube video the other day where the lady took used small glass jars with the metal lid with the plastic "ring" that goes around the inside of the lid. (Plastisol lids, is that what those are called?) Small jars, pickles, maraschino cherry, ice cream toppings, those type small jars.

She put her dried stuff in the little jar, put the lid on (this being the lid it came with originally), placed that closed jar inside one of the vacuum canisters, vacuumed out the air and it sealed the little jar inside! 

She showed the depression of the lid, opened one and you could hear the swoosh. It was awesome! Now of course you can do that with mason jars if you use those jar sealers, but......

I can imagine how great this would be to do spices. Can you all think of other stuff that would be good in smaller jars like that?

I know, I'm easily amused!:icecream:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

When I saw that a few months ago, I jumped up and practically ran to my kitchen, found a pickle jar I'd saved, slapped some breadcrumbs in it, put it into one of the canisters, and vac'd it...it's still holding the seal.

Something I can actually use my foodsaver for that doesn't lose the seal! I've had TERRIBLE luck with the bags.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm using my large cannister this way to seal my regular size mason jars since I only have the wide mouth jar attachment. I had ordered the regular jar attachment, but it wouldn't seal unless I used two lids so returned it. I don't have any success getting a seal to hold for any length of time on the cannisters. This made me glad I hadn't tossed the cannisters.

Hadn't thought to reuse grocery jars that were not mason. I'm going to start saving those. Thanks for a great tip!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

You're welcome mpennington!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

let me see if I've got this...if I use a mason jar, place food inside, put on lid (with rubber gasket) and then screw on ring? Right? In other words, I can use the mason jar, lid and ring that you would normally can with, place inside vacuum seal canister and start it up and it will seal?


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, regular mason jar, lid and ring screwed on. Place jar in canister with vacuum hose attached to foodsaver and to top of cannister. Turn on foodsaver and it will pull a vacuum and seal. I do this frequently with my dehydrated powders which I keep in smaller jars. 

I'm really excited to know that a grocery store jar with sealant on it's lid will work also. I keep most of my dehydrated items in jars as it's so humid here.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

kudzuvine of course this is only for storing powders, dehydrated items, spices etc., no wet canning. I'm sure you know that but I just want to be sure any new-to-preserving readers understand that is all this is for.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Homesteader....I guess I'm waaay beind too! Thanks for the info. Know what I'll be doing this morning - thanks.....Janet


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Moderator: I thought when I posted this, that it would just give the link to go there, if I am in the wrong to put the actual video here (which again, is not what I thought it would do), please feel free to remove it and I will try my best to figure out how to just make it do a link.

Here is the video where the lady shows how to do it. You need to fast forward to about the 10:38 time of the video to see the jar in the canister part:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpcswfHBuG8[/ame]


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Rancher has been telling me about this. I may have to invest in a set of canisters!

Moldy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks. Now to find a foodsaver vacuum sealer that won't play out on me.....


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been doing this for a while. When I open a #10 can of say dehydrated onions, I will reseal it all in smaller jars. I use the Smuckers jam jars a lot. It is a good size to have a supply in the cabinet for regular use and, of course, the other stuff stays much fresher than if it were left in a #10 can that is opened and closed a lot. I live in a humid area so like to keep stuff sealed up. 

I have the regular- and large-mouth sealing attachments, but for the oddball jars with the right kind of lid, using a canister is great.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I don't have any of the cannisters. I do have a whole box of baby food jars that were given to me. Do you think it would work if I placed things like dehydrated peppers, celery etc that I don't want to open a lot of at once into a baby food jar, screw the lid on tight, set it in a wide mouth canning jar and then use my foodsaver to seal it via the jar sealer? Am I completely missing the concept?


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got 2 free canisters the other day from FS when I ordered bags in bulk. I took a pint mason jar put in the lid on...not the ring and tried it in the canister. Worked like a charm. 

I now need to find a way to get the large canister for free..so I can do qts. I do have a wide mouth jar sealer that I use, but didnt get the small mouth because the reviews were that good.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I was going to give this a try this weekend, but somehow, my sealer hose is AWOL. I've been driving myself nuts trying to find it!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Go to the hardware store and get a piece of clear tubing. Air line tubing for a fish tank will work, avilable at any store that sells fish tank supplies.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

shelljo said:


> I was going to give this a try this weekend, but somehow, my sealer hose is AWOL. I've been driving myself nuts trying to find it!



My first FS came with a separated hose accessory that I never used....my 2nd more elaborate FS when i went to use the hose I couldnt find it....thought they didnt send it or I lost it.....come to find out when i got the book out it was incorporated into the FS at the bottom that you just pull out and when you are through let it slide back in....(hitting hand against forehead) boy i felt like an idiot. Glad I didnt call the company

hope you find your hose..


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm lost. When you get done pulling a vaccum on the larger jar do you disconnect it and then remove the little jar that was inside?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

fishhead, yes! Although to be clear the larger of the two is one of the plastic sealable canisters. Into that you put a glass jar. It is a way of using jars other than Mason/Kerr, and you can use the lids that came with them.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I follow Katscradul on YouTube and she is a wealth of info .

I have been doing this with my dehydrated things and did find that it works very well to warm the lids from jars that have been used before so that you have a better seal with the rubber on the lid ..

My next purchase will be the O2 absorbers to also help extend the shelf life of my preps .

there are more than a few women on YouTube who are wonderful teachers willing to share their knowledge ..

imstillworkin
MrsVolfie
BearxPrepper
LindasPantry
perbain

Check them out ..
You will be on YouTube for days and days


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool, I never thought of that. I've got some of those little rubber tape seals where you punch a hole in the lid, put the tape seal on, use special mini plunger shape attachment for the hose and it pulls the air out of the jar. The vacuum holds the rubber flap on. Of course you could bump the tape and break the seal.
This way's much better. For anyone having trouble understanding: You're creating a pressure differential. By putting vacuum to the outer canister, it sucks the air out of the inner jar because it still has 14.7 psi in it. (atmospheric pressure) Once you vent the canister, the jar comes under a vacuum because the air around it is now at 14.7psi. I imagine you don't want to tighten the lid on the jar too much similar to canning. 
I do have one canister. Probably big enough for short jelly jars.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I have an oldrer FoodSaver and can't find my book. It has three canisters with tubing. I just don't want to try and seal some dehyd foods in a jar and it blows. Not sure how the newer ones work (maybe the same) but on mine you actually push down on the front and it starts sealing and when finished it stops. So, if I put let's say dehyd potatoes in a jar, place jar in canister, attach tube to top of canister and then to connected on top of foodsaver and push down to start - will it stop on it's own when done or should I watch for jar to indent downward ? DOes that make sense? I've tried to find manual on line, but it is not listed. HELP if anyone can .....Janet


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking that this was a great idea. I have the jar attachments but I do have a few jars where it just doesn't work- mostly because they don't have a place for the attachment to push against so they just leak instead of sealling. 
But then I wonder about the jars that are not canning jars. Do you think the vacuum is complete enough to cause a jar to "explode" inwards if bumped or dropped. I know canning jars are tough but I wonder about thinner miscellaneous jars.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a food sealer, not a fancy one but looks fairly well made, FoodSaver V2222. I got it as a gift and haven't used it. After reading this thread I am going to try it. I can think of several questions that weren't answered or maybe I'm just dense.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Bein single I don't all ways eat everything so I use this to save my leftovers in. You can see what you got and they last longer in case your like me and don't remember everything. I put the broths after slow cooing in them too. Then you can make soup or freeze them


Here a lady shows how she does spices
http://arewecrazyorwhat.blogspot.com/2013/01/food-storage-storing-herbs-and-spices.html


----------

